# Moebius B9 seamless bubble



## actias (May 19, 2003)

Moebius is doing seamless -actual glass- bubbles for the 1/6 B9. They can be retrofitted on kits that have already been built. AWESOME!!!!!! https://www.facebook.com/Moebius-Models-152580141448964/?hc_ref=PAGES_TIMELINE


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Two, please!


----------



## Richard Baker (Aug 8, 2006)

I am so glad that they are making the new Bubble available as a separate item- I still have an unbuilt kit which needs it and I cannot rationalize buying an entire new kit for one piece


----------



## veedubb67 (Jul 11, 2003)

I'm a Happy Boy!


Rob
Iwata Padawan


----------



## Steve H (Feb 8, 2009)

How the heck do you get the 'guts' in the bubble?!


----------



## scooke123 (Apr 11, 2008)

Tiny nanobots!


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

The guts fit thru the hole, 'cause the guts are smaller than the hole?
How did the real one work?


----------



## drmcoy (Nov 18, 2004)

John P said:


> The guts fit thru the hole, 'cause the guts are smaller than the hole?
> How did the real one work?


As I recall, the actual robot costume bubble had a bottom clear plate that the top bubble somehow attached to, and bottom hole that plate fit into was more than enough rom to fit everything up into -- but an interesting questions as to how they secured the bubble to the plate.


----------



## Steve H (Feb 8, 2009)

drmcoy said:


> As I recall, the actual robot costume bubble had a bottom clear plate that the top bubble somehow attached to, and bottom hole that plate fit into was more than enough room to fit everything up into -- but an interesting questions as to how they secured the bubble to the plate.


This, I assume, is a case of the difference in scale. On the full size suit/prop you can use small screws and you'd never see them when filmed. It would have to be made in a way that could be taken apart because the bulbs would burn out and need replacing.

Model kit, whole 'nother deal. 

I mean, is one meant to assemble the bits in the bubble like a ship in a bottle? 

Hey, that rhymes!


----------



## Opus Penguin (Apr 19, 2004)

Richard Baker said:


> I am so glad that they are making the new Bubble available as a separate item- I still have an unbuilt kit which needs it and I cannot rationalize buying an entire new kit for one piece


Same here.


----------



## Steve H (Feb 8, 2009)

drmcoy said:


> As I recall, the actual robot costume bubble had a bottom clear plate that the top bubble somehow attached to, and bottom hole that plate fit into was more than enough rom to fit everything up into -- but an interesting questions as to how they secured the bubble to the plate.


Did a new post here rather than alter my original reply. 

So, looking at the close-up pic they posted, it appears they copied the original prop/costume in there's a lower plate (clear plastic? Glass?) that the bubble fits onto, so there still will be a seam but it's somewhat hidden by the optical illusion of the bottom curve of the bubble.

For some foolish reason I had thought when they said "one piece seamless bubble" I had pictured the ENTIRE thing as a blown glass item with just the small hole in the bottom for the neck. So, my bad, the bottom of the glass bubble does seem to have the room for the internals. 

seems to me if the lower part is clear plastic, the glass may well just press-fit onto a lip which removes the risk of glue doing something unpleasant to the assembly. Then again most would likely use canopy glue for that.


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

Steve H said:


> I mean, is one meant to assemble the bits in the bubble like a ship in a bottle?


The pellet with the poison's in the flagon with the dragon; the vessel with the pestle has the brew that is true.


----------



## Trek Ace (Jul 8, 2001)

Isn't that the other way around?


----------



## Jim Dearden (Aug 5, 2004)

Zombie_61 said:


> The pellet with the poison's in the flagon with the dragon; the vessel with the pestle has the brew that is true.


What about the chalice from the palace?


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

They broke the chalice from the palace.


----------



## David3 (Jun 2, 2010)

close up of that bubble head bottom plate on the original B9


----------



## scooke123 (Apr 11, 2008)

Good picture - that's a much better place to have a seam. Plenty of room to get the brain parts inside of.
I'm looking forward to this option!


----------



## Hunch (Apr 6, 2003)

Super great news! Been waiting for someone to do this. First day buy for me!
J & J


----------



## Hunch (Apr 6, 2003)

Anyone heard of a release date for this? Just wondering if I missed something.
Best,
Hunch


----------



## gaetan (Apr 6, 2005)

Hello Hunch,

Form Steve's Cult site "UPCOMING KIT RELEASES 11/8/2017 UPDATE"

Coming early 2018

Lost in Space Robot DELUXE kit 1:6 scale with glass dome from Moebius Models – PREORDER RESERVATION
Lost in Space Robot Complete Glass Dome kit from Moebius Models – PREORDER RESERVATION
Lost in Space Robot Glass Dome only from Moebius Models – PREORDER RESERVATION

Gaetan


----------



## wjplenge (Apr 14, 2011)

Richard Baker said:


> I am so glad that they are making the new Bubble available as a separate item- I still have an unbuilt kit which needs it and I cannot rationalize buying an entire new kit for one piece


From CultTVman's preorder listings it appears they're releasing the bubble as a bubble only for those with unbuilt kits and as a bubble kit that includes the parts to built the internals of the the dome too for those who already built the kit and wish to replace it with the seamless bubble.


----------



## actias (May 19, 2003)

Has this been forgotten?


----------



## scooke123 (Apr 11, 2008)

See post #20-


----------



## Nektu (Aug 15, 2001)

Does anyone here know of any latest info on this? Any specific release date? Anything?
K


----------



## Richard Baker (Aug 8, 2006)

CultTVManShop still shows them available for preorder, Early 2018 release date.
Lost in Space Robot Glass Dome only from Moebius Models - $13.95 - PREORDER RESERVATION
Lost in Space Robot Complete Glass Dome kit from Moebius Models - $24.95 - PREORDER RESERVATION


----------



## gaetan (Apr 6, 2005)

hello guys,

from Steve's latest update April 20th

Coming late spring/early summer 2018

The Joker 1966 from Moebius Models – PREORDER RESERVATION
Wonder Woman Lynda Carter from Moebius Models – PREORDER RESERVATION
Lost in Space Robot DELUXE kit 1:6 scale with glass dome from Moebius Models – PREORDER RESERVATION
Lost in Space Robot Complete Glass Dome kit from Moebius Models – PREORDER RESERVATION
Lost in Space Robot Glass Dome only from Moebius Models – PREORDER RESERVATION

Gaetan


----------



## Bubba 123 (Sep 10, 2010)

Not to cause *"Panik"* 

But wasn't; "Moebius-Models", SOLD recently??? 
(@ 61 yrs. Old Myself, I can Understand a Man's need to "Retire"...) 

Might want to "Confirm" ALL Pre-Reservations.. With "Pegasus" 1st. (???)

Just Say'n 

"The Senile-1" :freak:


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

Bubba 123 said:


> Not to cause *"Panik"*
> 
> But wasn't; "Moebius-Models", SOLD recently???
> (@ 61 yrs. Old Myself, I can Understand a Man's need to "Retire"...)
> ...


Good point. Until we hear something official from either Pegasus or Moebius regarding any and all Moebius products, I'm not holding my breath.


----------



## Revolution9 (May 1, 2018)

I just bought my third B9 - can TenaControl's lighting be used on the new glass bubble head? Anybody know?


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Moebius did say all projects will continue with Pegasus without interruption.


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

John P said:


> Moebius did say all projects will continue with Pegasus without interruption.


Sure. And when the last company I worked for was sold in 2000 the new owners assured us nothing would change and that we'd have nothing to worry about. The facility closed on December 30, 2005, and now it's 320,000 square feet of dirt lot.  Needless to say I'm a little distrustful of the things people say, especially when money is involved.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Zombie_61 said:


> Sure. And when the last company I worked for was sold in 2000 the new owners assured us nothing would change and that we'd have nothing to worry about. The facility closed on December 30, 2005, and now it's 320,000 square feet of dirt lot.  Needless to say I'm a little distrustful of the things people say, especially when money is involved.


I'm hip. I thought working for a major international military contractor was a sure thing for life. Then the company broke up in 2013ish, and was bought by a competitor in 2015. I'm still here, but with worse insurance and cut from 6 weeks vacation (earned for 30 years service) to four.


----------



## NTRPRZ (Feb 23, 1999)

Had a very similar experience at the newspaper where I work. A family biz taken over by a NY conglomerate.
"No personnel changes" we were told.
A couple of years later, 2/3 of the staff are gone and what once was an editorial staff of nine now consists of four reporters covering six newspapers. Not to mention the fact a 120-page weekly paper has been reduced to 40 pages.


----------



## Richard Baker (Aug 8, 2006)

For what it's worth Moebius is following up with at least one anticipated kit from before the company was sold- the Kelvin has been announced.


----------



## spock62 (Aug 13, 2003)

Richard Baker said:


> For what it's worth Moebius is following up with at least one anticipated kit from before the company was sold- the Kelvin has been announced.


According to CultTVman, the kit is 1/1000 at 11" lg at a price of $49.95. If the info is correct, that is way overpriced for a kit that size.


----------



## Richard Baker (Aug 8, 2006)

Others are trying to verify the price- considering the size/cost of the Franklin it does not make sense.


----------



## spock62 (Aug 13, 2003)

Earlier today I messaged CultTVman at their Facebook page. I asked if the info on the Kelvin kit was correct (ie. scale, length & price). Their answer is “YES”.


----------



## Nektu (Aug 15, 2001)

Is there a seamless bubble on the Kelvin kit? Just wondering? C'mon dudes.


----------



## LoraElise (May 3, 2018)

NTRPRZ said:


> Had a very similar experience at the newspaper where I work. A family biz taken over by a NY conglomerate.
> "No personnel changes" we were told.
> A couple of years later, 2/3 of the staff are gone and what once was an editorial staff of nine now consists of four reporters covering six newspapers. Not to mention the fact a 120-page weekly paper has been reduced to 40 pages.


The same thing happened to my son. He worked at Scripps in Corpus Christi for several years as a design editor, but two years ago they were bought out by Gannett. The new owners came in and said they knew they had a reputation for scorched earth firings but promised they had changed their methods and would keep the existing staff intact. That lasted maybe six months, and then everyone was laid off. Some (like my son) had been smart enough not to trust them and had managed to find work elsewhere.


----------



## actias (May 19, 2003)

I called Moebius today to get an update on the bubble. I spoke to a lady (Who always answered the phone there) 3 times in the past year for the bubble update. Last week I tried and only got a recording but today the phone number is no longer in service.


----------



## TAY666 (Jan 8, 2000)

According to Frank in his WF discussion, the bubbles are done, and coming on the next container.
Can't remember what the hold up was, but there was some kind of packaging issue I believe that held up the shipping on the entire container.


----------



## scooke123 (Apr 11, 2008)

If I remember correctly Frank said that they didn't account for the bubble in the packaging and everything wouldn't fit in it so they were going to have to change the box.


----------



## gman223 (Feb 16, 2010)

From a CultTVman newsletter, 
"From Moebius, we expect the Joker in July, with the LIS Robot glass domes."
So looks like we will be getting the domes soon.


----------



## ThingMaker (Feb 22, 2014)

My bubble pre-order from CultTV has been mysteriously cancelled (by CultTV) and the product no longer appears on the website. The only other place I found the bubble for pre-prder was Monsters In Motion but I don't trust them for accurate pre-order info as they still have stuff on their site that's long been cancelled.


----------



## mach7 (Mar 25, 2002)

Lost in Space Robot Complete Glass Dome kit from Moebius Models - $24.95 - PREORDER RESERVATION

It's still there. As of July 11th at 3:30pm EST

Why do you think your preorder was canceled? Did cult send you an email saying that?

As far as I know mine is still on preorder.

Edit: I just checked, mine is still on preorder


----------



## ThingMaker (Feb 22, 2014)

It's not there. I've searched the site and there is no search result. My preorder says "To Be Cancelled" under Status.
You're likely loading your cache if you see it on the website. When I click your link I get this (see attached image):


----------



## mach7 (Mar 25, 2002)

Hmm. I went to my account, then show all orders, the clicked on order status.

Last I heard they were fully palletized and waiting on the docks in China for shipment.

Hopefully someone can shed some light.


----------



## TAY666 (Jan 8, 2000)

I don't have it on order, but when I follow that link it takes me right to the product page. 
I did a hard refresh just in case I may have looked at the item some time in the past, and it still shows up.

So, not sure what is going on with your order.
Are you sure it isn't a different preorder? I think I remember reading something Moebius was gonna do got canceled. Some 1/35 set or something like that.


----------



## mach7 (Mar 25, 2002)

I just used my wifes computer that has never been to cult tv man and found it under the preorder hotlink, 
2nd page.

It's still there.


----------



## ThingMaker (Feb 22, 2014)

I don't have any other preorders. Also I clicked the link and it says it's for the LIS robot glass bubble but it says under status "to be cancelled". Also there's no clickable link on that preorder status.

Also when you search the site it doesn't come up in a search.

Again clicking the link people have left here, using MULTIPLE browsers somewhere I'm signed in to my account, others where I'm not signed in and have never been to the website before, leads me to the no product page.


----------



## Richard Baker (Aug 8, 2006)

Shows up for me too-


----------



## mach7 (Mar 25, 2002)

ThingMaker said:


> I don't have any other preorders. Also I clicked the link and it says it's for the LIS robot glass bubble but it says under status "to be cancelled". Also there's no clickable link on that preorder status.
> 
> Also when you search the site it doesn't come up in a search.
> 
> Again clicking the link people have left here, using MULTIPLE browsers somewhere I'm signed in to my account, others where I'm not signed in and have never been to the website before, leads me to the no product page.



Maybe the Russian's hacked you? :grin2:

Have you emailed Steve at Cult? It seems you are the only one effected at this time.


----------



## ThingMaker (Feb 22, 2014)

mach7 said:


> Maybe the Russian's hacked you? :grin2:
> 
> Have you emailed Steve at Cult? It seems you are the only one effected at this time.


I haven't yet. Now that I know I'm the only one on Earth banned from the bubble I will contact them. Very odd.


----------



## Opus Penguin (Apr 19, 2004)

My pre-order still shows on the CultTVman site.


----------



## ThingMaker (Feb 22, 2014)

My search results for Lost In Space - no bubble.
EDIT- I numbered the photos 1-5 but I guess this board scrambles them out of order when posting regardless. Anyway- 23 search results found on 2 pages, no bubble among them.


----------



## Milton Fox Racing (May 27, 2014)

This board posts attached images in descending order (most recent upload is first.) So for your post they are not scrambled - they are in reverse order of your uploads. (I find it annoying as well and one of the reasons I use another photo hosting site for my images.) If you want you can go back and upload them as 5, 4, 3, 2 and 1 and they will come out in the order you want to show them to others.

It would be easier to go into the go advanced window and then scroll down to the attached images file listings. You can then reverse the file names by editing them from 5-4-3-2-1 to 1-2-3-4-5.

:cheers2:


----------



## mach7 (Mar 25, 2002)

Thingmaker, 

Any updates? Did you figure out whats happened?


----------



## jimkirk (May 27, 2010)

My preorder is still there. I ordered the glass bubble only.


----------



## Fernando Mureb (Nov 12, 2006)

Mine too.


----------



## Capt. Krik (May 26, 2001)

Cult's Hobby Shop now has them listed as arriving soon.


----------



## Opus Penguin (Apr 19, 2004)

Capt. Krik said:


> Cult's Hobby Shop now has them listed as arriving soon.


Steve even stated on Facebook that they are arriving soon and you still have a little time to pre-order.


----------



## ThingMaker (Feb 22, 2014)

mach7 said:


> Thingmaker,
> 
> Any updates? Did you figure out whats happened?


No, I have no idea. I downloaded Sea Monkey browser to try a totally different browser than what I use normally (Firefox and Chrome). I looked at the site without signing in using Sea Monkey and lo and behold there's the bubble in my search results. But when I sign in it's gone. I will have to write to ClutTV and ask what's up or just order form Monsters in Motion.


----------



## whereisanykey (Sep 25, 2011)

I pre-ordered from Monsters in Motion and it looks like it's been shipped.


----------



## mach7 (Mar 25, 2002)

Looks like cult will be shipping them soon. Yesterdays update indicates that he just got them. I have not been asked
to pay yet.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

I see two versions - just the done, and the done plus the head parts. Are the head parts different than what comes with the kit??


----------



## veedubb67 (Jul 11, 2003)

John P said:


> I see two versions - just the done, and the done plus the head parts. Are the head parts different than what comes with the kit??


John, the head parts are the same.

The Glass Dome only replacement set is for people that own the kit but haven't built it and includes the dome and a few plastic parts. 

The Complete Glass Dome replacement set is for people that have already built the kit and want to replace the plastic dome. It includes all the parts from the collar to the dome. 

Rob
Iwata Padawan


----------



## ThingMaker (Feb 22, 2014)

whereisanykey said:


> I pre-ordered from Monsters in Motion and it looks like it's been shipped.


I ended up doing the same as Monsters In Motion said they had just gotten them in stock and they had another couple of items I wanted.


----------



## whereisanykey (Sep 25, 2011)

I got mine, and it's very nice.


----------



## ThingMaker (Feb 22, 2014)

Got mine today too (from Monsters in Motion).


----------



## Zarb (Mar 15, 2018)

Can someone who has received the product upload images of the Kit contents?
Thank you.


----------



## Opus Penguin (Apr 19, 2004)

Mine is on its way.


----------



## Fernando Mureb (Nov 12, 2006)

Cult will ship mine about may 31.


----------



## jimkirk (May 27, 2010)

Fernando Mureb said:


> Cult will ship mine about may 31.


Why do you have to wait almost a year? :grin2:


----------



## Fernando Mureb (Nov 12, 2006)

jimkirk said:


> Fernando Mureb said:
> 
> 
> > Cult will ship mine about may 31.
> ...


Ops! Eh, eh, eh...


----------



## mach7 (Mar 25, 2002)

Cult finally got the shipment, they will be sent out soon. 

I guess it's about a week for them to make it from the west coast to the east cost.

I'm looking forward to seeing how Moebius did with the bubble!


----------



## krlee (Oct 23, 2016)

Mine came today, here is a quick look at what is in the box:


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Both of mine have a flaw at the very top of the dome. I guess that's typical of everybody's?


----------



## Zarb (Mar 15, 2018)

Thank you for the photos Karlee


----------



## mach7 (Mar 25, 2002)

Beat me to it krlee!

I just got home and mine was waiting. I was going to post photos but yours are better.

It looks very nice to me.

https://imgur.com/dZIW6gy

https://imgur.com/cYFkpls


----------



## mach7 (Mar 25, 2002)

John P said:


> Both of mine have a flaw at the very top of the dome. I guess that's typical of everybody's?


Whats the flaw? Mine looks good to me and krlee's look ok in the photos.


----------



## Alien (Sep 5, 2001)

Got mine a few weeks ago from Monsters in Motion and it survived the long flight to New Zealand.

Mine also has the tiny imperfection at the top of the bubble. (Just some slight ripples!) You do have to look hard to see it and putting all the parts inside would make it even more difficult to spot. And I am guessing that it would polish out pretty easily anyway.

It is a fantastic piece of engineering. I would love to know how it was made. It certainly can't be made by injection molding. I am guessing it was blow molded like the original. Not something that your standard kit injection mold factory would typically be able to do.

Brilliant and well worth the wait.

Alien


----------

